# Trek 5.9 vs Scott CR1 Team Issue



## IMF (Aug 6, 2005)

Im very close to getting a 5.9 - either the SL or straight 5.9. However my LBS have started talking about the Scott. Any one got any exprience of the Scott & the 5.9? How wdo they compare?


----------



## tonyb99us (Sep 7, 2005)

IMF said:


> Im very close to getting a 5.9 - either the SL or straight 5.9. However my LBS have started talking about the Scott. Any one got any exprience of the Scott & the 5.9? How wdo they compare?



I just bought the straight 5.9 2 months ago and love it. I looked at the Scott which is definitely lighter but I thought the Madone would have better resale in the event I ever want to sell it to upgrade. The Scott had a more upright ride than the Madone.


----------



## IMF (Aug 6, 2005)

I dont think the Scott is much lighter though is it?
Are you pleased with th e5.9? What colours did you go for?

Know what you mean about resale value.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*well*

The Scott is half a pund lighter, 200 grams THATS ALOT! 

The Madone costs more

THe Scott is somewhat Fragile with rear dear. hic ups with hangers

at this point onloy specualtion on who would be faster with Trek being so far behind in 2005 and Scott selling out completely of CR1s


----------

